# Points on licence



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Insurance companies ask for any convictions in the last 5 years on their quote questions 

SP30's can be removed from a licence after 4 years from the DVLA 

Does anyone know why they ask 5 years history and if it reflects on the quote even though the points have been removed by the DVLA .

The way I understand it is that the points stay on for 4 years and are removed after that time by the DVLA , So after the 4th year there would be no record on your licence of ever having any points ? 

So back to the question , Why 5 year history from Insurance company and does it affect the premium ?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

if its just an SP30 it wont push it up by any noticable amount... most people have or have had an SP30 at some point.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thing is you would have declared it at some point including a date. Don't insurers have their own databases?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act. Under the act, motoring convictions (where you don't go to prison) are not spent until they are 5 years old from the date of conviction (not the date of offence).

You can get convictions removed from your licence after 4 years, but they still need to be disclosed on insurance or job applications etc, in line with the act. For totting up, they are only active for three years.

Incidentally, Drink Drive convictions stay on your licence for 11 years, but again if you just had a ban/fine, under the act, they are spent as far as insurance or employment applications are concerned after 5 years.


----------

